# Graphtec CE5000-60 has stopped working



## VinylDesign (May 25, 2009)

Hello,
my plotter has suddenly stopped working today (after working perfectly for 2 years): I turn it on, I load the vinyl roll, I lift the lever but it keeps saying "load media" and nothing happens. I tried everything but it's stuck on load media.
Any ideas?? I'm pretty desperate


----------



## MSIdesigns (Nov 4, 2010)

I would try calling Graphtec.....they're super helpful!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you get it going.


----------



## VinylDesign (May 25, 2009)

are they open in the US now? I'm in Australia.
Is this the number?
Toll-free telephone for support: +1 888-31TECHS (1 888-318-3247)
(or +1 949-770-6010 from outside the USA)


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

VinylDesign said:


> Hello,
> my plotter has suddenly stopped working today (after working perfectly for 2 years): I turn it on, I load the vinyl roll, I lift the lever but it keeps saying "load media" and nothing happens. I tried everything but it's stuck on load media.
> Any ideas?? I'm pretty desperate


Make sure both eyes are covered with your media
There also is a switch on the right hand side (control side) under the cover that is worked by the lever so if it is bad the cutter does not know you lifted the lever

Good Luck
MM64


----------



## VinylDesign (May 25, 2009)

mrmopar64 said:


> Make sure both eyes are covered with your media
> There also is a switch on the right hand side (control side) under the cover that is worked by the lever so if it is bad the cutter does not know you lifted the lever
> 
> Good Luck
> MM64


thanks MM64,

I opened the right cover (read your post on post on forum.uscutter as well), and I've seen the sensor activated by the lever (cam sensor printed on the circuit board), but I can't figure out how it works... I can only see the plate attached to the lever being in the switch when the lever is up, but no wires to hook together...would you have a picture explaining what you did to bypass the sensor?


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

VinylDesign said:


> thanks MM64,
> 
> I opened the right cover (read your post on post on forum.uscutter as well), and I've seen the sensor activated by the lever (cam sensor printed on the circuit board), but I can't figure out how it works... I can only see the plate attached to the lever being in the switch when the lever is up, but no wires to hook together...would you have a picture explaining what you did to bypass the sensor?


Well then they are using an eye now that can tell when it is blocked to tell when the arm is moved my graphtec is old so things have changed... just make sure the plate is blocking the eye completely.... You can try blocking all the eyes manualy and see if that changes anything slide a piece of paper in where the plate goes and cover the 2 on the bed with tape and see if that makes any difference.... if nothing changes sounds like you'll have to have it serviced
Good luck 

MM64


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

If its a sensor is one of 2:

1- ream media sensor, the rear media sensor is the sensor that detects material on the plotter, it is located on the rear panel of the machine, find the hole on the rear cover and cover it w/ a peace of vinyl or tape, if you still have the problem:

2- the cam lever sensor-see pic(sensor that detects media the pos. of the lever). you'll need to remove the righ side cover, the sensor is a black plastic component that has a space in the middle, if you bring the lever up and down repeatedly you see that the metal bar has a bracket that is supposed to land in the space w/ in the sensor, this bracket is attached to the bar w/ screws, make sure that the braket is not loose and that it is actuall going into the space w/ out touching the sides of the sensor, also check the flex cable that its connected to the sensor.


----------



## VinylDesign (May 25, 2009)

Thanks all for your answers, here an update:
I called a tech and at first he fixed it just moving the white ribbon cable connected to the lever. The plotter worked for 1 hour and then got stuck again.
The tech came in again and told me it's the board.
I'm waiting for a quote on a new board.
Meanwhile I'm thinking of buying a Roland GX 24....


----------



## iming (May 3, 2011)

Did you change the cam sensor board? Is it working after you change it?


----------



## cottonhouse (Apr 21, 2017)

VinylDesign said:


> Thanks all for your answers, here an update:
> I called a tech and at first he fixed it just moving the white ribbon cable connected to the lever. The plotter worked for 1 hour and then got stuck again.
> The tech came in again and told me it's the board.
> I'm waiting for a quote on a new board.
> Meanwhile I'm thinking of buying a Roland GX 24....


Did this ever get resolved? We are having this same issue! help please! It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Did you see this thread is 6 years old?


----------

